# Horse Picture Contest [Closed-Judging]



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Do we have to have taken the picture, or can it be someone taking it of us or our horses?


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Mz.Packman said:


> Do we have to have taken the picture, or can it be someone taking it of us or our horses?



If you had read what i wrote it clearly states that.
And no, it's a photo contest not a best rider thing.

:lol:


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry. I didn't mean "on my horse" (because I can't ride my mare yet  ). What I was talking about is, for instance, I saddled Misty up one day and had Alex take the picture with my camera. I had to hold her rope, but it is a good shot of the horse. Would that qualify? Sorry to bother you.
Jenny
P.S. Good pics in the baby horse photocontest.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Headshot my little misty:










if they dont count as headshots tell me!, when does the comp end?


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you want links? Or just the pictures? My photos are quite big, so i'll just give the links. 

Head Shot. 
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/horsey007.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/December06toMach07012.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/CameraPhotos-Winter-Spring07021.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/stuufandthings012.jpg

Action
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/SP_A2224_037.jpg

Sunset Shot (with horse in picture) 
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/WInterWOnderland029-1.jpg


Best Friend Shot 
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/horsey008.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/horsey003.jpg


Rolling Shot 
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/BoysesJuly8016.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/BoysesJuly8014.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/BoysesJuly8015.jpg


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Anymore =]

It's being judged tonight.


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

*Pics*

Hope it not to late, it didnt say when it ended!! 

Head shots:


































Sunset:
I took this pic on the top of my horse:









Action:

















Best friends















:

K thats what I got right now!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope you're not to late.

I'm accepting more entries if people are interested.


----------



## Gryffin Designs (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh good, I'm glad it's not too late ... I'll go dig up a few.


----------



## Gryffin Designs (Oct 28, 2007)

Head shots:





































Best friends:



















I've got another one somewhere, of a greyhound and a horse, but I can't seem to find it. If the contest ends, I'll hope to find it before the next one.


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

When is this ending!! ???


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

OOh!! I hope it's not too late!!

Headshots:





























Action Shot:



















At a show:










I hope I wasn't too late.


----------



## Equus_Dea (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's an entry for "Best Friend" shot. Hope I'm not too late...


----------



## tomollie (Nov 4, 2007)

*Baby pic*


----------



## tomollie (Nov 4, 2007)

*Head shot*

hope its not to late, from a new member


----------



## tomollie (Nov 4, 2007)

*head shot*

hope its not to late,


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

*???*

Where are the results???


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry i've been busy like heeps and i will do them during the week, promise.


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

nice pics everyone


----------

